# Full Color Transfer



## TicTac13 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a potential client that had these shirts made years ago and is now looking to get another bulk order done. They want a screen printed image but I'm having trouble figuring out exactly how/where I can get this image in a transfer that I can press. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Most places like fmexpression or stahls transfer express can do full color cymk transfers for you. Haven't used them yet for these. You can request a sample package from both of them to see the differences. There are others out there and talked about on here.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Look for lithos. I think Transfer Express is selling them now.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

